# top water



## wiseasses (May 6, 2009)

What do yall think is the best top water bait for reds and specks? Thanks for any advice


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I've used a lot of top water baits but my favorite is the super spook jr. in the bone color or the white with a red head. To improve my hook up ratio I replace the hooks on the spook with #2 gamakatsu hooks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My favorite is a Zara II in silver flash with a rattle.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the gold and orange skitterwalk (rapala)


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

gold clark spoons for the reds. 27mr mirror lure for the specks.


----------



## wpl1009 (May 4, 2009)

Mirro Lure Top Dog Jr., green back with black spots.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well for walk the dog style baits I love the Heddon Spook Jr. in Mullet color, and for popers I like the Rebel Pop R 7 in black and white.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Skitterwalk and Top Dog Jr


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *true-king (6/28/2009)*Skitterwalk and Top Dog Jr


You are crazy! Super Spook Jr...you get so much more action out of that light body...


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

red/white pop-r. I used to be a zara spook guy but I'll fish the pop-r and will catch morefish than someone on my boat throwing a zara spook. In my opinion thepop-r is more versatile.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

guys i think this topic should be on presentation. we all have our go to lures,its just that some are better with different artificials. but normally goes without saying that bigger baits produce bigger fish. the spook is a great example. big body and can make quite the ruckus and wake. but i cant seem to work one as well as i can a mirror lure. i guess its all in the eye of the angler. Capt. Ollie


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

STORM CHUG BUG!!!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

mullet colred top dog for the reds, red head white body for specks... goes for skitterwalks too


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

I've never caught a trout over 5#s on anything other than a Zara Spook. Chug bugs sure get alot of strikes.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Bite-a-Bait, top walker, silver and black.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

superspook


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I've caught some big ones on chug bugs including one about 8 lbs


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

I use my Mirrolure top dog in black so fish can see the silhouette against the blue sky


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

All great lures mentioned thus far. I am partial to Bill Me's Storm Chug Bug because I've also caught and released hundreds of largemouth bass with the smaller version. Alot of this lure stuff is developing technique that "fools" fish into thinking they are attacking a fleeing or vulnerable baitfish. I'll experiment if fish are present (that's the other factor) and normally find some techinique that induces a strike. Then the fun begins...................


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW. How has nobody mentioned the "She Dog"?! That is simply the best speckled trout topwater there is. SO noisy and even a3 year old could walk the dog with it.

For redfish, I seem to have the most strikes on a white skitterwalk.

And contrary to a few of you guys, I've never caught a fish on a Storm Chug Bug. But, I guess I just haven't fished it enough. Good to see you guys like it, I have lots of them, I guess I'll just need to use them more and see if I can improve my record with it.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Another great bait that isn't a true "topwater" is the Rapala X-Rap. It's a floater/crankbait with a little lip on it. You can walk the dog with it and keep it in the top 6 inches of water. I actually have a good friend who breaks the lip in half or third so it dives less and I've seen TONS of fish blow up on that thing. Very erratic action with a lot of hard strikes.


----------



## megasaurus (Jan 16, 2008)

Oliver you are a nut.Now get to work!


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Imo the skitter walk is easiest to walk but seems the spook gets more strikes.


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Redfish i perfer the zara spook. The bigger the better. For trout they seem to like the spittin image. It has a loud rattle and walks the dog fairly well.


----------



## FSUhooker (Aug 9, 2008)

Superspook


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I got my first topwater redfish the other day on a red & white zara superspook .Upgrade the hooks. Two of mine were bent by a 25" red . Bluefish like it too.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

the trout love the pink skider walk.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

I WORE THE SPECKS OUT ON A NEW PEARL WHITE X-RAP THE OTHER NITE, BUT I WOULD BE SCARED TO HOOK UP ON A BIG RED WITH THOSE SMALL HOOKS. FOR THE REDS I LIKE MY MIRRO-MULLET GREEN BACK, SILVER, WHITE.


----------

